# Foros Acerca del Foro Sobre el funcionamiento del foro  Nuevos temas en foros y blogs serán publicados en nuestras páginas de Facebook y Twitter

## Bruno Cillóniz

A partir de hoy, todos los nuevos temas publicados por nuestros usuarios en las secciones de Foros y Blogs, serán publicados en nuestro Fan Page de Facebook y en nuestro perfil de Twitter, las dos redes sociales más importantes y utilizadas en el mundo.  *¿Cómo te beneficia esto?* 
Cuando publiques un nuevo tema en AgroFórum, nosotros nos encargaremos de publicarlo en nuestro Facebook y Twitter, por lo que sus mensajes tendrán mucho mayor alcance en el corto plazo, llegando así a más personas en menos tiempo.   *¿Qué debes hacer para estar mejor enterado de la información que se publica en AgroFórum?* 
¡Es muy fácil!... Si tienes cuentas de usuario en Facebook y/o Twitter, sólo debes hacerte fan de nuestra página de Facebook (facebook.com/AgroForum), o debes empezar a seguirnos en Twitter (twitter.com/AgroForum), para que así puedas estar mejor enterado de la información que se publica todos los días en AgroFórum. Recuerda que nunca se sabe cuándo puede aparecer una buena oportunidad de negocio y que es importante estar conectado en un mundo globalizado como el de hoy, para encontrar dichas oportunidades que nos permitan salir adelante.  *Quiero hacerme fan de AgroFórum en Facebook* (Ingresa al enlace y haz click en "Me Gusta")  *Quiero empezar a seguir a AgroFórum en Twitter* (Ingresa al enlace y haz click en "Seguir") 
Y como queremos que la información pasada también esté disponible para ustedes, también estaremos publicando algunos temas antiguos, cuyos contenidos sean aún relevantes o interesantes para el sector.  
Finalmente decirles que estaremos haciendo más mejoras a nuestro portal para así poder brindarles un mejor servicio, pues si uno no está en constante innovación, puede terminar desapareciendo del mercado. Ya les estaremos informando de aquellas mejoras para que puedan sacarle provecho a la información que a diario se publica en *AgroFórum.pe... ¡Tu agro-herramienta virtual! 
PD: Estaremos atentos a sus sugerencias y comentarios...*  :Ear:    f4.jpgTemas similares: ¿Cómo suscribirse a los distintos temas del foro para no perderlos? Artículo: Autoridades del agua de Brasil y Perú promoverán acciones sobre temas hídricos ¿Cómo crear nuevos temas propios? Beneficios de las listas de twitter para empresas Foros Interregionales Lambayeque - Piura - Tarapoto

----------

